# Scrap wood projects



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I had some scrap wood laying around and some time to burn:bounce:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're a man of many talents, Stumpy... Didn't know you wuz in to woodworking

Good lookin' work..


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> You're a man of many talents, Stumpy... Didn't know you wuz in to woodworking
> 
> Good lookin' work..


Thanks Jim. I goof around with woodworking every now and then. I brought a bunch of woodworking stuff of my dad's back last summer and decided to play with it. I made the cutting board in the last two pictures as well.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. Lots of cool things to do with 'scraps'.


----------

